# Signature



## deanoaz (Aug 21, 2012)

I see a "signature block" at the end of a lot of posters.  I haven't been able to figure out how to include that in my posts.  I'm a newbie, so could someone help me out in how to do that?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 21, 2012)

Click on "edit signature" on the right, that'll set you up to add text to your signature, only premier members can add more than text.


~Martin


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Dean,

Diggy got you set up but I think you have to be a member for awhile before you can add a sig, you have to make like 25 posts or so.

I moved your thread to the "Forum Related Issues" forum because it fits better here.

Thanks!


----------



## deanoaz (Aug 21, 2012)

Okay, I will admit I'm a newbie and need help.

- Where is the "edit signature" on the right?  I don't see it.

- How do I become a premier member?


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 21, 2012)

Dean,

Click on "My Profile" at the top of the page (next to "Articles"), then click "Edit Community Profile", then scroll all the way to the bottom of the page and you will see "Edit Signature" but like I said you might not be able to until you have made 25 or so posts.

Here is a link that explains "Premier Membership":

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/94742/new-perk-for-premier-members

And here is where you can sign up for it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php

Remember the information you get here is priceless and completely free and Jeff isn't making any profit off of this, he just does it because he has a real passion for BBQ and helping people!


----------



## deanoaz (Aug 21, 2012)

Okay, I just signed up for a new 2 year membership.  Does that give me the option of a signature and if so, how long does it take for the premier membership to take effect?
 

I just looked at my post heading and see that I am now listed a Premier.  It takes me sometime to catch up.


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 21, 2012)

First Thank You Very Much for supporting SMF!!! We all appreciate it!

I think when I signed up it took a couple of days for it all to get processed and yes you will get a signature plus a custom user title which means you can add something right below your name. Look at mine it says "Live, Smoke, Learn", only premier members can do that!


----------



## deanoaz (Aug 21, 2012)

I have seen the bar saying I am now a premier member.  But any signature block has not appeared.  I'll wait a few days.

Thanks!


----------



## deanoaz (Aug 27, 2012)

Testing for signature


----------



## deanoaz (Aug 27, 2012)

Yea, it finally appeared!


----------

